# Hey guys! Updates



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey guys for those who remembered me im jade. 

Joined a new forum so havent been on this one for 6 months or so but since then I have had three litters of mice! Today I had to litters born! All with black eyes, nice and fat! Each litter has 6 babies. So 12 babies! I have also of course I have had mice come and others go. I still have my 3 two and a half year old mice! They are doing well like all my other mice. Recently got some new mice! But I currently have 10 adults and then 12 babies so its a very full house  but thats ok I have 8 bin cages. 3 to make lids for but that will be in next few weeks so before babies are weaned. I think Zany_toon told me or someone else to get girl babies with mother untill at least 5-6 weeks which I will try (last litter was 8 boys no girls) 
So I will try that and I might post photos of babies if someone would reply ^_^ thanks love ya Xx Yay im 13 now


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Caring for babies, birth through weaning.
Put a link up for you it has some information on.
What are you aiming for with your breeding?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Pleased to hear they were all born healthy.

Mum doing well?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi! Pleased to hear the babies are healthy and had a safe arrival!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks so much everybody  I am so suprised the babies were all born on same day! I am breeding for pets as where I live we barely have any mice around in pet shops soI breed them and sell them cheap. Thanks for the link I read it  I have done my research very well and have been told i have the healthiest mice people have ever seen  Awwh I am so happy to have 12 little baby squeakers


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Both mums are doing great  one of them when I open the lid of her cage runs out of the newt so she can show of her babies and the other stays in nest and lets me watch them feed and them hops off


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Thanks so much everybody  I am so suprised the babies were all born on same day! I am breeding for pets as where I live we barely have any mice around in pet shops soI breed them and sell them cheap. Thanks for the link I read it  I have done my research very well and have been told i have the healthiest mice people have ever seen  Awwh I am so happy to have 12 little baby squeakers


when I asked you what you are aiming for with your breading I meant are you aiming for particular colours or build or anything 

be careful in selling them cheap as reptile owners will be after them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Thanks so much everybody  I am so suprised the babies were all born on same day! I am breeding for pets as where I live we barely have any mice around in pet shops *soI breed them and sell them cheap*. Thanks for the link I read it  I have done my research very well and have been told i have the healthiest mice people have ever seen  Awwh I am so happy to have 12 little baby squeakers


How are you going to ensure they go to good homes  shame you haven't listened to the advice offered last time you were on the forum, but hey, as long as you have loads of cute little baby mice :nonod:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

emma20 said:


> when I asked you what you are aiming for with your breading I meant are you aiming for particular colours or build or anything
> 
> be careful in selling them cheap as reptile owners will be after them


Hi, Congratulations on your baby mice. I too breed fancy mice although I breed on a very small scale and keep nearly all the mice I breed. I only ever have one litter at a time and a lot of thought goes into which mice to put together. I don't allow them to go to pet homes as It's hard work getting my mice to the standard I have got them to and would hate to see my off spring ending up in pet shops or going to people wanting them to breed for feeders etc. What varieties do you breed? I breed splashed & tricolours in Blues & Chocolate. I occasionally get colourpoints in the litters too. I love my mice. They are my favourite rodent. I love how friendly and tame they are and how they jump straight onto my hands as I put my hand in the cage. i have some very licky mice. They melt my heart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

It seems I have missed something.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

MLB said:


> It seems I have missed something.


its not me breeding mice its Miceandmore64, she 13, breeding mice and selling them cheap. I don't think she's aiming for anything with her breeding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

emma20 said:


> its not me breeding mice its Miceandmore64, she 13, breeding mice and selling them cheap. I don't think she's aiming for anything with her breeding.


That'l teach me to scan read. I was suppose to of quoted original post, not yours sorry.  Hadn't realised person was so young and I can see now that it doesn't look so good. Even if breeding for pets, Three litters at once is extreme and I would of thought some kind of standard would be in place. Temperament & health would be the first factor for pets I should think.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

MLB said:


> That'l teach me to scan read. I was suppose to of quoted original post, not yours sorry.  Hadn't realised person was so young and I can see now that it doesn't look so good. Even if breeding for pets, Three litters at once is extreme and I would of thought some kind of standard would be in place. Temperament & health would be the first factor for pets I should think.


would be nice if you started your own thread with pictures of your mice


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MLB said:


> That'l teach me to scan read. I was suppose to of quoted original post, not yours sorry.  Hadn't realised person was so young and I can see now that it doesn't look so good. Even if breeding for pets, Three litters at once is extreme and I would of thought some kind of standard would be in place. Temperament & health would be the first factor for pets I should think.


It wasn't that long ago they wanted to get rid of their mice 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063053608-post1.html

Plus they wanted to try & hand rear mice for the sake of it

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/313789-i-need-hand-raise-mouse-but-big-but.html

Afraid I don't have a lot of time for people who can be so fickle about living, breathing things :frown2: & while I appreciate they are a child, I'm stunned that any parent would be allowing their child to just breed their pets like that


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

miceandmore64, when you were last here you were advised strongly to avoid breeding, especially when you openly talked about wanting to hand raise a litter so they were 'closer' to you, and as such when to take them away from the mother. 3 litters is a lot, even for a reputable breeder who knows what they are doing and have had many past experiences. Also, selling cheap will just encourage reptile owners for feeder mice, and don't think they they will be up front and honest about it if they know you just want to hear that they will be going to a 'good home'. 

I really don't understand why you have come back, other than to gloat about the fact you think you are mature and want to prove us all wrong re: the litters. If anything, the fact you are 13 should be even more of a reason to have not bred to sell (let alone three litters at once) as you should be more mature. 

Clearly not.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> It wasn't that long ago they wanted to get rid of their mice
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063053608-post1.html
> 
> ...


Anything to keep the little 'darling' happy


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> It wasn't that long ago they wanted to get rid of their mice
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/1063053608-post1.html
> 
> ...


didn't she want to breed rabbits at one point?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

emma20 said:


> didn't she want to breed rabbits at one point?


Quite possibly, I lose track though, some people change their minds as often as I have hot dinners!


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

emma20 said:


> didn't she want to breed rabbits at one point?


Yes, she got two bonded male rabbits for free, sold one and kept the other to breed with her female rabbit called Stella (this was in September '13).

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/328314-just-thought-u-would-pop.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

> would be nice if you started your own thread with pictures of your mice


I think I'll do that. But just about to come of the comp for the night, Soaps await. i'll pop some pics up tomorrow.

After reading the OP other threads I am shocked. Hand rearing mice is possible but it isn't something that usually works out and to just 'WANT' to do it is absurd. By doing so you are almost certainly not going to end up with a healthy mouse. If the litter is large then the kindest thing to do would be to let the mother naturally cull the litter down which is what would usually happen so that the strongest can survive.

Something to think about is Male mice. Male Mice I should think would be difficult to home as pets as they must be kept on their own and then there is the smell to think about as Male Mice can be a bit smelly when there are other male mice in the same room as they continuously sent their cages. I don't know many people that like Male mice tbh even in the show scene. What would you do if you had say 10 males in one litter? Could you find 10 separate homes for them or have enough room and money to house 10 males separately until homes are found?

Also Can you afford to take them to the vet if sick? My last vet bill was a cheap one at £55. for just one single mouse. A quick 10 minute visit with antibiotics. Luckily it wasn't anything contagious as then the vet bills would get a whole lot more serious. Breeding mice isn't cheap, as like all breeding if done correctly.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

MLB said:


> I think I'll do that. But just about to come of the comp for the night, Soaps await. i'll pop some pics up tomorrow.
> 
> After reading the OP other threads I am shocked. Hand rearing mice is possible but it isn't something that usually works out and to just 'WANT' to do it is absurd. By doing so you are almost certainly not going to end up with a healthy mouse. If the litter is large then the kindest thing to do would be to let the mother naturally cull the litter down which is what would usually happen so that the strongest can survive.
> 
> ...


She doesn't take them to the vets. This was mentioned a few times in her old threads.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

No I am not breeding my rabbits and no I don't plan to.
Yes I said and thought some stupid stupid stuff about hand raising mice and breeding rabbits and getting rats.
I will get this said.
Im not getting rats.
I am not hand raising mice.
I am not breeding rabbits.
I understand why you are concerned. Also I live in New Zealand so the mice going to snakes isn't happening.
I do not breed for the sake of it. Because as people know if you breed them with love and care and spoil them you don't get any money from breeding you pretty much use it to get more food and supplies  
And about colours I would like to breed red eye out of my gingers and a whole lot of other little projects.
The mice are very well cared for and I understand you were worried for the sake of animals.
Love ya Xx


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

My animals don't need to go to the ves none of them are sick and since I didnt take those mice that were sick a while ago I am taking them to vet of needed but havent had any sick mice between then and now.
Yes those mice are the three that are now 2 and a half  yeah still think they are unhealthy and I care for them bad?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> My animals don't need to go to the ves none of them are sick and since I didnt take those mice that were sick a while ago I am taking them to vet of needed but havent had any sick mice between then and now.
> *Yes those mice are the three that are now 2 and a half  yeah still think they are unhealthy and I care for them bad?*


Just because they are still around, doesn't make it right that they didn't go to the vet when they were very ill. In fact I would still take them now to be sure whatever it was/is making them ill is in fact gone, and not just being played down by their natural instinct to hide pain.

Just because they are now 2 and a half doesn't make them healthy. And from what I recall from beforehand when they were ill, until consulted from a vet and diagnosed as healthy, will remain unhealthy in my mind.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ummmm, you do know that snakes eat in NZ too right????


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> ummmm, you do know that snakes eat in NZ too right????


NZ has no native snakes, and it is illegal to keep them as pets. I believe even zoos are not allowed to have them in their collections.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Linden_Tree said:


> NZ has no native snakes, and it is illegal to keep them as pets. I believe even zoos are not allowed to have them in their collections.


You learn something new every day, I thought it would of had native snakes with it being warm :blushing:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

even if there are no snakes in NZ tey still keep other reptiles which are fed mice.
and yes, zoos are allowed to keep snakes
New Zealand Herpetological Society Inc. - Exotic reptiles


> Exotic species may be bought and sold, and you do not require a permit from the Department of Conservation to keep such species that are legally in the country. Individuals are not allowed to keep snakes, only zoos.


i have no comments to miceandmore, i swear they only post to try get a rise out of people


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Of course, if you check with government run websites, you'll find the correct information that shows there are no snakes in New Zealand zoos.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Linden_Tree said:


> NZ has no native snakes, and it is illegal to keep them as pets. I believe even zoos are not allowed to have them in their collections.


Ok, my mistake. I should have said "You do know that reptiles eat in NZ"


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes I have a animal park with takahe and I know they feed pinky mice but I don't sell them that cheap at pet shops tey ate $8 I sell them for about $5.
Yes I understand all about how mice hide pain but the eye problems are now gone and have been for a good 5 months  
Update- all 12 babies are soon very well as own of the litter is developing fast and ALREADY starting to get colour! Well nt completely yet but they have dark colouring


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Funny with it being half term at schools and the like :idea:

I am not sure I believe that you are as young as you say you are, most 13 year olds behave in a much more mature fashion..

If what you are doing is real, then I suggest you have a deep think about the lack of ethics and morals you hold :frown2:


I'm sure all the facts will be ignored as per usual tho, just so you can breed and sell to the first bidder


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm definitely 13! I may not be that mature yet but im mature enough to care for my pets.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mature enough to care for your pets. Yes

Mature enough to breed them. No


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have had mice for two and a half years. I have breed them for 1 year. Why would I not be mature enough to breed when I was told I have the healthier nice people have seen? You have no idea how I care for my mice unless you had met me at school. My nickname at school is mouse girl and I go on and on about my mice to my class mates untill I go home which I then feed them give them water, cage cleaning and cuddles


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh that's ok then....other people say they are healthy so all is good :thumbup1:

FWIW it is your ethics that stink here, the fact you don't take the mice to the vets (I don't wish to hear that this time all was good because that is besides the point) is not only morally wrong it breaks welfare laws.

I can never condone anyone selling to pet shops :frown2:


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes I understand.
Both litters of bubs have there colour now  well pigment but I don't trust darkness untill fur comes in! Cant wait


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome, you understand yet still carry on :Yawn:


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I care for my mice good and there is no way im stopping breeding because you said im immature


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Being immature has little to do with this...but please carry on not taking your mice to the vets and selling to pet shops where you have no idea where they end up..

Awesome plan, can't see any issues there at all 

I won't reply again as I feel mean telling a child that what they are doing is ethically wrong.. I do hope that one day you realise what others concerns are tho and actually address it rather than sticking your fingers in your ears going "la, la, laaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I can't hear yooooou" :idea:


----------

